# Stove top espresso machines



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm new here







I'm a 5th year medical student in London, I work long shifts and spend a fortune on decent coffee. I've been reading all the very informative posts on this forum, and it seems that the process of making good coffee at home is more complex than I imagined. And more expensive!

I haven't seen anyone mention stove-top espresso machines. Does anyone use these? Why or why not? How do they compare to the expensive machines?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

A lot of us do use stove tops, I have three Bialetti Moka, Brikka and Mukka. Of the three the Brikka is by far the best, but its not espresso like you get from a proper machine. I use it for a month a year when away from home and thoroughly enjoy the results.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I've got two - a traditional(?) 3 cup moka/stove-top pot and a single serving Bialetti Mini Express - and am very fond of them.

They're both good brewers, but distinct to an espresso machine (which is, I suppose, unique because of the 9 bar brewing pressure used). Even with my espresso machine at home, I still use my stove-tops as well. I based my current brew method on the square mile one - http://www.squaremileblog.com/2009/01/21/videocast-4-stove-topmoka-pot/


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi lostaquarium! My fiancée is also a final year medical student in London (King's) , I hope your applications went well.

I have a cheap stovetop and really enjoy the coffee from it. As has been said they don't actually make espresso but they do make very nice strong coffee.


----------



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! I discovered an old stovetop in my kitchen (rented accommodation) under an inch of dust. I've given it a good wash and I've been reading about how to use it. I understand from your replies that it doesn't make coffee quite as well as an espresso machine. However, is it better than a French press, which is what I'm using now? Would you drink it like an espresso, or add hot water to drink it like an Americano?

Lookseehear - I'm at Imperial, where we do 6 years in total, so I'm not applying for jobs yet. I hope your fiancee got the place she hoped for! Wishing her best of luck for finals.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm with Don on the Brikka, and until recently one of these has regularly gone with me whenever we rent self-catering accommodation. (Now replaced by a Handpresso)

If you're using a regular Mokka, take a look at this: http://www.jimseven.com/2009/01/21/videocast-4-stovetopmoka-pot/

If you've washed the Mokka in soapy water (not recommended) you'll need to run copious brews through it before you try to sample any.

Drink as espresso or americano? - Either. I've always used it as espresso type shots, but my wife has generally added water to the brew.

Mokkas make great coffee cheaply, and for me are far superior to french press coffee. An alternative to consider for cheap coffee is an ASeropress - they really do make great coffee, but lack the theatre of a Mokka.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I always drink the stove-tops short/as is personally. Wouldn't rate it higher or lower than a french press - both great brew methods if you reach their full potential, just different styles. In terms of what's best for you, think about what you want from your coffee - short and intense or longer and subtle? Lots of cheap options available, which to go for just depends on what you prefer.

What coffee are you using at the moment? Are you buying it pre-ground?


----------



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

Vintage - the brikka does look awesome, but a bit too expensive for me (£42) compared to the old moka (free)... at least for now







I'll experiment with the moka and see how it works out. Thanks for the tip about Aeropress too, looks pretty impressive on YouTube. One of these will probably be on the wishlist for my next birthday.

Roland - I tend to like coffees longer and subtle. But I'm keen to develop a taste for espresso, as I have a friend who loves them. I'm currently using pre-ground Starbucks coffee, unfortunately. But I've already ordered a grinder from Amazon and a bag of Costa Rican beans from Has Beans, and I'm excitedly waiting for them to arrive.


----------



## lostaquarium (Mar 2, 2011)

Also I should add, I don't want to buy a proper espresso machine, because my parents already have one which they don't use, and they've promised to give it to me once I graduate and get a more permanent home


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

lostaquarium said:


> Thanks for the replies! I discovered an old stovetop in my kitchen (rented accommodation) under an inch of dust. I've given it a good wash and I've been reading about how to use it. I understand from your replies that it doesn't make coffee quite as well as an espresso machine. However, is it better than a French press, which is what I'm using now? Would you drink it like an espresso, or add hot water to drink it like an Americano?
> 
> Lookseehear - I'm at Imperial, where we do 6 years in total, so I'm not applying for jobs yet. I hope your fiancee got the place she hoped for! Wishing her best of luck for finals.


Small world! I did Physics at Imperial, been graduated a couple of years, but we would have been the same year I think (I started September 06)!? My fiancee is '6th year' but she calls it 5th year as the extra year wasn't in medicine. She's got South Thames foundation school and starts at Kingston Hospital in August.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The best stove top espresso machine I have used is the Bacchi and I have reviewed it here

It is available from Londinium Espresso

In my opinion this produces a far better coffee than any mokka pot but this is a different brewing method. The drink produced is an espresso


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

lostaquarium said:


> Roland - I tend to like coffees longer and subtle. But I'm keen to develop a taste for espresso, as I have a friend who loves them. I'm currently using pre-ground Starbucks coffee, unfortunately. But I've already ordered a grinder from Amazon and a bag of Costa Rican beans from Has Beans, and I'm excitedly waiting for them to arrive.


Good choice







For the longer drinks, consider a Hario V60 Filter (fairly cheap, reliable and much cleaner than the french press). In terms of developing a taste for espresso, you might find the best option is the coffee shops of London (though not cheap!) - as an example Tapped & Packed offer coffee courses and a Sunday Club.


----------



## Samango (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a generic (not Bialetta) moka which I use as well my regular espresso set-up and for travel.

I have been looking into getting a Brikka.

For a while I was put off by reports that the valve mechanism is temperamental and sometimes sticks (requiring a little tap at the crucial moment) but I have now read so many positive reviews saying that it is the best stove-top, that I now think that I won't be satisfied until I try it


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Do try one, I have three moka pots and now only use the Brikka for my travel coffee. Never had a sticking problem with the valve, just remember to undo the valve when cleaning.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Found a Pezetti moka pot for £1.50 in a car boot sale! Does the job briliiantly!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Never had a sticking problem with the valve, just remember to undo the valve when cleaning.


Thirty plus years of using various Mokkas, and I have never once removed a valve or had a valve fail. Have I been lucky? ;>)))


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Never had a sticking problem with the valve, just remember to undo the valve when cleaning.


Thirty plus years of using various Mokkas, and I have never once removed a valve or had a valve fail. Have I been lucky? ;>)))


----------



## Samango (Jul 14, 2011)

I was referring specifically to the valve on top of the stem that creates the crema on a Brikka pot, and I'm assuming that DonRJ (who is an advocate of the Brikka) was too


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

lookseehear said:


> Small world! I did Physics at Imperial, been graduated a couple of years, but we would have been the same year I think (I started September 06)!? My fiancee is '6th year' but she calls it 5th year as the extra year wasn't in medicine. She's got South Thames foundation school and starts at Kingston Hospital in August.


Haha, this is just weird.... I studied Physics at Imperial , starting in '04, and am currently doing my PhD in Medical Imaging Physics at the Hammersmith Hospital campus! Do you happen to be based there, lostaquarium?! Depending on the modules, lookseehear, I might have even taught you MRI...

Back on topic, I tried to resurrect a dishwashered Bialetti, but had no luck with it at all! :s


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

Would these stove tops still work with Ceramic Hobs?


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Samango said:


> I was referring specifically to the valve on top of the stem that creates the crema on a Brikka pot, and I'm assuming that DonRJ (who is an advocate of the Brikka) was too


Yeah - my bad! Just not reading the posts carefully enough. I'm a Brikka-lover too - best Mokka pot by far.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

I use beans roasted for espresso but I grind them quite coarse (filter coffee size). As you mentioned you've got a higher water temperature and there's also a much longer extraction time so if you try an espresso grind you'll end up with a bitter syrup.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Would these stove tops still work with Ceramic Hobs?


I think you mean an induction hob. Ceramic hobs can be electric, gas or induction. Obviously a stove top coffee maker will work fine with the first two. To work with an induction hob, the base of the stove top needs to be magnetic. Most are aluminium & won't work. Some stainless steel is magnetic and some isn't. If a magnet sticks to the base, it'll work on an induction hob.


----------



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Would these stove tops still work with Ceramic Hobs?


I recently changed to an induction hob and had to buy a new stove top to ensure it worked. The normal Bialetti won't work on an induction hob but they do make an induction suitable version.


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

I love my mini express although it's messy as anything, spits and sputters everywhere.


----------

